# Garmin 250 Anleitung in deutsch



## MaikNorge (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute 
*Suche eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung  für den Fishfinder "Garmin 250"
oder "Garmin 250 C".*

Hat jemand zufällig das Gerät und kann mir helfen?
Habe da (Vermieterin in Norge hat sich ein Boot gekauft und das Echolot dazubekommen) wieder das gleiche Problem wie bei dem X91(gelöst!).

Mit einer Rechnung von dem Gerät (aus Deutschland) kann man sich für etwa
25€ eine Anleitung schicken lassen.

Gruß Maik


----------

